

No regrets for Harvard student who lost Facebook internship for exposing flaw - balls187
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/no-regrets-for-harvard-student-who-lost-facebook-internship-after-exposing-privacy-flaw/

======
raymondh
A person who acts to the detriment of their employer should have regrets. Good
news, you got some momentary fame. Bad news, you've told future employers that
your interests aren't aligned with theirs and you don't care if they get hurt.

~~~
existencebox
That's a rather unfortunate interpretation to take, from the way I look at
things. Although one could disagree about the nature of his disclosure, which
would be a fair argument, to bucket that under "acting to the detriment of
your employer" as the transgression seems shortsighted. This would place
nearly all whistleblowers under this same category, and I'd certainly hope if
you have some evidence of malfeasance (or negligence, as it could relate to a
vulnerability), you would not hesitate to go public with it after appropriate
due diligence exploring more controlled avenues of release.

